# HELP with Zero VOcs - SW Promar 200 vs Harmony



## clairep (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi friends! I'm hoping you can help me. I'm trying to decide between painting with Sherwin Williams ProMar 200 zero VOC or Harmony zero VOC. Assuming price is no issue, which is more durability and goes on smooth? Which will be longer lasting and washable? Our painter is happy to use either and I'm not sure how to decide! thank you for any help.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why those 2 choices? If you have to use them , then Harmony for sure, promar 200 is very low grade paint(at best)


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As Chris stated, Harmony is the better of the two.


----------



## clairep (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi guys, thanks for your help. I was thinking one of those because I like the Zero VOC aspect. It sounds like you both think Harmony is a better choice between ProMar 200 & Harmony.

If we didn't consider the zero VOC aspect and were just painting with Sherwin Williams any line, which would you choose for durability/washability/smoothness?

I'm sure our contractor will want us to do whatever is cheapest, but I want to make sure I use a quality paint.

Do you not think Harmony is good quality?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Harmony is good quality. You could step up to Duration as it is washable. I like Cashmere for it's buttery smooth finish but its' low-lustre sheen is more like a semi-gloss. SuperPaint is pretty decent as well. Avoid Emerald, the ProMar line, and any of the paints that are below $30 per gallon.

Also, note that the BASE for the paints of Promar 200 and Harmony are ZERO VOC, BUT, the colorants added to make your color are NOT, so, it's a bit of a misnomer that those 2 are 100% VOC free. They really are not.


----------



## clairep (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ohsheglows (Feb 2, 2017)

I use the Harmony paint and have been pleased with it. BUT it does have an odor. As far as the colorants and VOCs, I was under the impression they didn't change the VOC content. See below:

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/specifications/colorcast-eco-toners

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...e-coatings-and-colorant-system-150617605.html


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

If you're looking for a truly odor free zero voc paint, Natura by Ben Moore is the best. It's pricey but it is a very durable finish.


----------

